# Where to have a dress made?



## Titch84 (Jan 3, 2011)

hello, I have a dress design i'd love to have made up for a wedding i'm going to this year. Does anyone know where I should go for this or recommend someone? 

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A few friends have had dresses made at Coventry Tailoring in Satwa (down an alley opposite the Post Office). They went in with pictures from a magazine, he told them which material to buy from the shop round the corner and how much, and he makes it. Was charging around 120 Dhs per dress if I remember correctly.


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> A few friends have had dresses made at Coventry Tailoring in Satwa (down an alley opposite the Post Office). They went in with pictures from a magazine, he told them which material to buy from the shop round the corner and how much, and he makes it. Was charging around 120 Dhs per dress if I remember correctly.


Hi Gav,

Been in Dubai a few months now but still not quite used to the different areas... How would one get to this shop from the Marina? Cheers!

Steve


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You would take a taxi and tell it to go to Satwa Post Office. It's on the other side of the road. Go on an evening, and hang out in Satwa for a bit, go to Ravi's for a curry. Satwa's ace.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Montexa are also really good, particularly for more complicated items - a friend of mine had her wedding dress made there and it was beautiful. Just allow plenty of time as they tend to be busy! Also in Satwa, tel 04 349 4037. Ask for Ann Rashid (owner).


----------



## Titch84 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have a picture from a magazine that i'll take along...should have gone last night as was at Ravi's for dinner. Will go have a chat with them...cheers x


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Dream Girls in Satwa! My friend got a dress made there. It was really really good work. I'm too thinking of checking out Dream girls.


----------

